# Art that reminds you of DP/DR



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

With how DP/DR is, most people with the condition don't know how to describe how they feel. We can still describe the feelings, but I've noticed that most people with it can't really describe how DP/DR is like in detail. It's perfectly fine if you can't, but I think that it would be interesting to how others perceive DP/DR not in words, but with art. This can be anything from songs to drawings to poems. I'll start.

For songs that remind me of DP/DR, I am listing these songs:


The Becoming - Nine Inch Nails
Right Where It Belongs - Nine Inch Nails
Everyday is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails (though I mainly think of bipolar disorder/schizophrenia when it comes to this song)
Hurt - Nine Inch Nails
Dead Inside - Muse
What's The Whole World - Warmer
Living Behind the Sun - Devics
What You Want - Evanescence
Don't Disconnect - Sarah Jaffe
Swelling - Sarah Jaffe
Lithium - Evanescence
Made of Stone - Evanescence
Mercy - Muse
Numb & Dumb - Otep
Fade to Black - Metallica
Seemann - Rammstein (English lyrics here)
Unintended - Muse

There are more, but I can't recall them as of now.

With pictures, I would say that these pictures represent DP/DR the best. The bigger pictures will be linked instead of displayed on here.



















Depersonalization (credit to Mheely on dA)

Depersonalization (Cover art for the 'Depersonalization' album by Camomille)














































Unknown artist










Disassociation and Depersonalization by Kayla Varley || Image 1, 2, 3, 4










Title unknown


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Anything by Van Gogh. Everything is blurry and dreamy like his paintings.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Despair by Alex Grey



Ningen said:


> Anything by Van Gogh. Everything is blurry and dreamy like his paintings.


I have primarily Depersonalization. The only time I had full blown Derealization, everything looked exactly like a Van Gogh painting! The perceived paint also appeared still freshly wet.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

this reminds me of having DP. Patrick Bateman the character himself talks about having intense depersonalization










i am in intense pain constantly and chronic dp sucks but its not my only problem by far


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, everyone! It was really interesting looking through all of your posts, and I definitely agree with most of them.


----------

